# Guess who's back?



## serverian (Dec 5, 2013)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/17824/virtual6-linux-vps-from-2-28-month#latest


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 5, 2013)

http://vpsboard.com/topic/2658-getkvm-ash-back-with-yet-another-vps-brand/


----------



## scv (Dec 5, 2013)

Slim Shady?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 5, 2013)

I wonder when folks are going to realize that he's in the name/address-selling business, not the VPS-selling business.


----------



## concerto49 (Dec 5, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> I wonder when folks are going to realize that he's in the name/address-selling business, not the VPS-selling business.


In the VPS company selling business.


----------



## Ash (Dec 6, 2013)

In the empire business.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 6, 2013)

Sounds like someone's been hanging around Chris too long.  Talk about your serious delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Amitz (Dec 6, 2013)

The Empire has always been on the dark side. Long live the Rebellion!


----------



## gbshouse (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't see the point - what's wrong with selling business? Maybe he enjoys creating new brands/services and do not enjoy long term commitment to them. Example from a little bit different business - I've the uncle who's specialist in creating new branches for one of the biggest banks in my home country, he's responsible for finding the place, hiring the people and local promotion and after few months he's moving to different location and he's place is taken by permamant branch manager. I don't see nothing wrong with it. TLDR the whole story on LET so I'm talking just on the scheme and not this particular example.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 6, 2013)

gbshouse said:


> I don't see the point - what's wrong with selling business? Maybe he enjoys creating new brands/services and do not enjoy long term commitment to them. Example from a little bit different business - I've the uncle who's specialist in creating new branches for one of the biggest banks in my home country, he's responsible for finding the place, hiring the people and local promotion and after few months he's moving to different location and he's place is taken by permamant branch manager. I don't see nothing wrong with it. TLDR the whole story on LET so I'm talking just on the scheme and not this particular example.


While a good example, your uncle's situation is a bit different.  Anyone signing up to the banks he opens is a customer of the bank, not him.  When he turns over the reigns and moves on, he's not selling a list of client names/addresses/CCs to another person - those folks were always a member of the bank, and that particular branch simply has new staff.

A lot of the fuss is "He's not committed", "He opens brands just to sell them", and so on.  A major concern that doesn't really get brought up, is that people should be made very aware of actions like this before they sign up with a company.  Would you sign up with us if you knew we were just going to sell your name/address/phone/CC and VPS data to someone else you may not have wanted to do business with in the first place?  And how would you feel if you signed up without knowing this was going to happen, and then suddenly realize that your information has changed hands, and there's nothing you could do about it?

Trust is one of those rare 'features' that few companies get right in this market.  And I would have absolutely zero trust for putting my data in the hands of someone who is only looking to sell it off to someone else down the road.


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 6, 2013)

Who is it? I am confused but also intrigued


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 6, 2013)

gbshouse said:


> I don't see the point - what's wrong with selling business? Maybe he enjoys creating new brands/services and do not enjoy long term commitment to them. Example from a little bit different business - I've the uncle who's specialist in creating new branches for one of the biggest banks in my home country, he's responsible for finding the place, hiring the people and local promotion and after few months he's moving to different location and he's place is taken by permamant branch manager. I don't see nothing wrong with it. TLDR the whole story on LET so I'm talking just on the scheme and not this particular example.


First off, he is a liar.  After he sold VMPort off he came back and specifically promised he would NOT do the same thing to the community.   Sure, he can say he was acting as a business man and did it for money, but that still doesn't excuse the fact that he lied, is a liar and should not be trusted with your personal private information.  As he is a sole proprietor he personally is making the decisions, it isn't a registered company.  People bought into his services as they believed in him and his promises, at the point where he broke the implied trust that his customer put in him, he is no longer worthy of being trusted in the industry.

 Cheers!


----------



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Dec 6, 2013)

He's gotten a lot of criticism on that thread, I'm sure not many more people are going to fall for it!


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

Ugly offer thread on LET.  Very ugly.

I agree I'd avoid Ash's companies.  However, calling it theft and such is a bit much.  Getting slapped by a moderator of LET in the process, yikes.  Kind of distasteful and way too early in the thread.

Any company I buy from that turns my account over is getting cancellation and request to remove all my details from their records.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 7, 2013)

If you're good at what you do, you don't need to sell and start over constantly.

em·pire
/ˈemˌpī(ə)r/
noun
noun: empire; plural noun: empires
1.
an extensive group of states or countries under a single supreme authority, formerly esp. an emperor or empress.
"the Roman Empire"

Having several successful businesses running under your direction would be a better example of being in the 'empire business'. Instead, you're just doing what kiddie summer hosts do... except with more frequency. You might consider yourself some sort of serial entrepreneur, but pumping and dumping companies and developing a reputation of such is a good way to kill your image and lessen any sort of interest in any future endeavor that has your name on it. If you're halfway competent just run a sustainable business and keep it running instead of selling it off.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 7, 2013)

On a roll huh? Pump 'N Dump a few times too many. Guess its time for a new exit strategy


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 7, 2013)

drmike said:


> Any company I buy from that turns my account over is getting cancellation and request to remove all my details from their records.


And that's a big reason I'd never trust Ashley.  Back before he turned belligerant and started pulling crap like this, I picked up a VM with him to test out.  When I found out he was selling, I asked to get my (now cancelled) account removed as I had no desire to have my information passed around.  A resounding "Nope" was the only reply.


----------

